# Ferroli c/lh boiler



## joesoap (4 May 2010)

Hii there lads 
Any of you clued up on c/h boilers . My Ferroli 901 is just not lighting up ie there is no pilot light and therefore no ignition when I press the switch . I have downloaded the manual but there is no troubleshooting jargon for non plumber folks so not much help . I've tried a pllumbing forum but not much forthcoming from it to date . 

The cold is becomihg much too much , I have to go now , I could be gone for some tme , and the missus too . Please help 

Capn Oates 
alias
Joesoap


----------



## Doug B (4 May 2010)

The last dealings i had with a ferroli not lighting was due to a faulty relay, though that was many years ago.

It would start going through it`s ignition process, fan etc but the pilot would just not light, which sounds like your trouble, but not necessary the same reason.

Try phoning ferroli, it might not be that expensive for one of their engineers to come out.

Good luck

Doug.


----------



## joesoap (4 May 2010)

Hi Doug B
Now why didn't I think of phoning them . Will do just that first thing in the morning . Certainly won't do no harm . Numbers on the manual so thanks for that . I'll let you know what they're saying to it . 

Cheers !


----------



## misterfish (5 May 2010)

Most of the newer condensing type boilers have an electronic ignition and don't actually have a pilot light.

But, our experience with older boilers with pilot lights was with the failure of the thermocouple. This is usually a metal finger that sits in the pilot light flame and the heat of the flame allows the completion of a circuit that controls the gas valve. So if the pilot light goes out then the gas valve won't open and flood the boiler with gas.

The pilot ignition was a push button that clicked and produced a spark that lit the pilot light - you had to put the boiler into lighting mode (turn a dial), push one button in and holding it in keep clicking the ignite button until the pilot lit, then release the button after 15 seconds at which time the pilot light would stay on. The turn the boiler to operate and it would work.

The thermocouple was not very expensive, http://www.screwfix.com/prods/16098/Plu ... ermocouple is an example.

We also had the spark generator stop working, but this was just corrosion on the spade connector at the end of its connecting wire - just pulling the spade connector off its spade and putting it back cleaned the terminal (scraped off the tarnish) and it worked again

One of our boilers this was a simple operation, on another really fiddly requiring a special spanner. 

As I don't know your boiler I don't know if any of this is relevant.

Bear in mind you are supposed to be a registered Gas Safe engineer to work on gas equipment

Misterfish


----------



## Soulfly (5 May 2010)

I have a Feroli boiler. Could be something as simple as the water pressure needing adjusting. If it has dropped below 1 bar the boiler may not light up. Best to get a Corgi central heating engineer around if you aren't sure but there should be a tap on the pipe to the radiators that needs turning. Also the thrormostat may need the batteries replacing or resetting.


----------



## joesoap (5 May 2010)

Right lads 
Here is my findings on boiler problem to date . This is a block reply to cover very good response to my dilemma for which I am most grateful . 
I got on to the Ferroli site to find that the D O M of the 901 combi boiler was 1994 1995 . Considering 5years is the longest guarantee for their latest model puts mine into the antique category . However I phoned them this morning to be told that yes it was probably the thermo couple and that a engineer could call for £249 inc parts / labour but guaranteed for a mere 3 months . 
I mentioined the scrappage scheme (still applies up here ) to be told that only 3 of the Ferrolis come under that and the 901 aint one of em . Strange eh !
Now at least having more or less sussed the problem as the three considered opinions agree on I should find a local corgi or the new acronym of whatever it is to get job done , simple ! no . They're as scarce as horses toes around here . All offshore making the fortune . Well who can blame em . 
I have asked British gas for a quote that means someone will call on the 5th June to survey . Yes they are that busy . Maybe I can head im off at the gap if a better deal comes up around the door . 
Well anyway I'm still open to suggestions and there is no harm done as it all adds up to useful info for future ref. Even the funnies . 
So thanks again and will keep you posted but only on progress . 
Cheers !
Joe.


----------



## joesoap (5 May 2010)

misterfish":riuogq5k said:


> Most of the newer condensing type boilers have an electronic ignition and don't actually have a pilot light.
> 
> But, our experience with older boilers with pilot lights was with the failure of the thermocouple. This is usually a metal finger that sits in the pilot light flame and the heat of the flame allows the completion of a circuit that controls the gas valve. So if the pilot light goes out then the gas valve won't open and flood the boiler with gas.
> 
> ...


----------



## joesoap (5 May 2010)

Soulfly":3m57pbk1 said:


> I have a Feroli boiler. Could be something as simple as the water pressure needing adjusting. If it has dropped below 1 bar the boiler may not light up. Best to get a Corgi central heating engineer around if you aren't sure but there should be a tap on the pipe to the radiators that needs turning. Also the thrormostat may need the batteries replacing or resetting.


Soulfly
Well the water is sitting steady on 2 bar I never let it go lower than 1 . 5 since it first dropped under 1 coupla years ago . Learned the lesson .
Cheers !


----------



## Deejay (8 May 2010)

Mornin' Joe

http://www.energysavingtrust.org.uk/sco ... age-Scheme

Cheers

Dave


----------



## joesoap (9 May 2010)

[/size
[/sizeHi Dave 

Now that's very nice to know so this could work out real fine for me , just have to wait until the 24th . Now that may not be a prolem if the thermocouple from Screwfix arrives tomorrow . Not saying that will work to tide me over but hopeful . It shoulda been here Sautrday latest , I ordered it Thursday early am but no sign of it . So much for they're next day delivery . 
Another thing , our would Mr Braveheart Salmond , having taken a deserved knockback in the election might withdraw the offer as things did not go his way . 
Seriously though looks like I could score if left to arrange my own deal ,however I will sit it out until the ''small print'' comes in on the 24th and take it from there . Will olso see what I can glean elsewhere on the gov sites . Well spotted and much thanks for the tip 

Cheers !


----------



## Rich (11 May 2010)

joesoap":1zquveho said:


> Hii there lads
> Any of you clued up on c/h boilers . My Ferroli 901 is just not lighting up ie there is no pilot light and therefore no ignition when I press the switch . I have downloaded the manual but there is no troubleshooting jargon for non plumber folks so not much help . I've tried a pllumbing forum but not much forthcoming from it to date .
> 
> The cold is becomihg much too much , I have to go now , I could be gone for some tme , and the missus too . Please help
> ...




There is a lighting sequence to be followed, 1st depress the gas valve on the pilot setting, press the igniter, if no gas comes through then the probliem lies NOT with the thermo but the gas valve itself, the therm merely proves that the gas valve is open and a flame is present, are you sure the gas supply to your boiler is open, there should be a pressure test nipple on the gas valve, loosen the screw and stick your hooter near for a couple of seconds, you'll soon know if gas is getting to the valve, don't forget to retighten the screw, if you have gas into the valve but not out of it then you have found your problem, in which case a qualified gas safe engineer will be required, best of luck., All the above is based on the premise that your piezzo igniter is in working order.

Rich.


----------

